# Stickmen/Standout gunners



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

I need to purchase some stickmen. What are you guys using? I'm tired of putting the white tyvex on my wingers and want something that I can set in the field and use for drills. I have looked at the ones that Butch Green makes and the ones for sale in Dogs Afield. I want opinions about which ones are being used and why you like them.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 3 of Butch Green's. They are light, visible, roll up and stack nice, and are easy to set up.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Howard, that's the way I am going, I think. I was hoping that someone would tell me about the other versions out there.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I use the standout stickmen poles found at Dogs Afield retail $25.00. However, I plan on getting a least one gunners up stickman pole because it can be adjusted to different heights.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

You might consider the Gunners Up adjustable height stickman that has four adjustable heights: 47 inches, 58 inches, 70 inches, & 82 inches. This is a great tool for when you are training by yourself and you need to emphasize the long gun. Easily stows into one compact unit. Stored size is 47 inches tall and 5 inches wide at the base.

Gunners Up Stickman Stowed and Ready For Travel 










Gunners Up Stickman Fully Extended @ 6 Feet, 8 inches.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

ya'll waste some money 

4ft tall plastic fence post for electric fence $2.00 
coat hanger metal ones 10 for a $1.00
4 pack of haynes t shirts 6.00

watch'n folks burn more money than needed PRICE LESS


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I have 4 Ghostman that were privately made for a while, put aren't around any more.
These are now called Marksman, which I also have 4 of and are an improvement on the Ghostman.
Evan Graham has these for sale on his Smartwork web site.

Train-rite also has a retired gunner that I'm very happy with. Works right off of my TT controller. Give Jerry a call, I'm sure you'll like the product.

Gunners up Richard Davis is also putting out a nice retired gunner and stickman that are height adjustable.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been using the ones from Dog's Afield and really like them. I have noticed that he newer models use a clip to secure the base to the pole instead of a loop (actually a conduit clamp). In high winds, the clip comes off and the legs of the stickman flop around. I've made litle modification to mine but I find them very easy to tote around training by myself mostly. And they are very durable and easy to keep clean.


----------



## johnds (Nov 1, 2004)

Can you tell me what the diamond portion of the Butch Green Stickmen is made out of? I'm assuming some type of plastic?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

johnds said:


> Can you tell me what the diamond portion of the Butch Green Stickmen is made out of? I'm assuming some type of plastic?


If it's the ones I've seen, it's a ripstop nylon material.


----------

